# Faviorite Apache Mods

## beu

Hello Gentoo'ers  :Twisted Evil: 

The Gentoo-Apache herd are going through all 1.x & 2.x modules and migrating them to new eclasses/infra.  At the same time, we're going through some old and unmaintined ones, too, deciding on whether or not to EOL them or take up maintainership as a Gentoo/herd project.

We don't want to deprive you of your fav' mods, so now's yer chance to speak up if your still using crusty stuff from net-www/mod_contribs & co. Speak now, or forever loose your mods!   :Laughing: 

----------

## codergeek42

So long as mod_ssl, mod_rewrite, and mod_php stay I'll be a happy camper  :Wink:  .

----------

## [duke]

mod_perl here, please ;)))

Bye,

Michael

----------

## kashani

mod_put is the only thing I still use out of mod_contribs. 

I wouldn't mind see an ebuild of mod_cache and mod_mem_cache. Also mod_auth_mysql got its first real update in over a year last week. I'm looking forward to some of the new features it supports.

kashani

----------

## chipig

 *kashani wrote:*   

> mod_put is the only thing I still use out of mod_contribs. 
> 
> I wouldn't mind see an ebuild of mod_cache and mod_mem_cache. Also mod_auth_mysql got its first real update in over a year last week. I'm looking forward to some of the new features it supports.
> 
> kashani

 

fyi, Apache 2.0 includes mod_cache in the core.

----------

## kashani

Ah good to know. Apache 2.0 is starting to make more sense now that the modules are just about there. 

kashani

----------

## canal

 *beu wrote:*   

> We don't want to deprive you of your fav' mods, so now's yer chance to speak up if your still using crusty stuff from net-www/mod_contribs & co. Speak now, or forever loose your mods!  

 

Hmm... What about mod_geo replacement ? I know that last version was two years ago but since I'm using it I want to keep it even after switch to Gentoo or find suitable replacement (here's ebuild - even if I'm not sure it's any good but it sure works for me).

For public distribution it'll probably need more current ipranges file ...

----------

## nobspangle

I'd like to see the addition of mod_jk2

both of the ebuilds in bugzilla work well so either would do.

----------

## tuxmin

Howdy,

I'd like mod_jk1/2 integrated, too. And dav for apache-1.3.

Well, I don't suppose you will drop mod_ssl, won't you ;P

Ah, nearly forgot mod_mp3...

Hum hom... to put it clear: What I like about Gentoo is it's motto "Gentoo is everything about choice"

Sounds good, doesn't it? Now from that point of view isn't it reasonable to assume that one should be able to choose from the largest possible variety? 

Regards,

Alex!!!

----------

## drtebi

Most important for me:

mod_rewrite, mod_php

mod_php--I actually use version 5 now, it's great. It emerges fine on Gentoo as well.

Another module I have used in the past is

mod_log_sql

It's really great to be able to log every request into a database. This way you can totally create custom statistic applications. However, I admit I am not using it now, because I just don't have the time to write those custom statistic applications  :Wink:  But it is a great module in my opinion.

DrTebi

----------

## Twix

 mod_php

 mod_jk2

 mod_mono

----------

## jago25_98

net-www/mod_throttle

----------

## waverider202

I would really like to see an ebuild for mod_cplusplus

http://modcplusplus.sourceforge.net/

----------

## jsaints

mod_php and mod_jk2 would be great! Thanks for your efforts

----------

## Wi1d

Most used would be mod_php and mod_ssl

----------

## To

mod_php, mod_perl and mod_ssl.

Tó

----------

## badMojo

mod_jk2

----------

## skunk

mod_php and mod_security here

----------

## Utoxin

mod_throttle is very useful. Would definately like to see it maintained.

----------

## vinayp

mod_ruby

----------

## onyqvist

mod_auth_pam

----------

## SoTired

mod_auth_pam, mod_security

mod_dosevasive would be nice too, i think i might even have an ebuild that i made for it around somewhere...

mod_jk2

mod_php and mod_perl, of course, but those aren't going anywhere

----------

## DumbAss

mod_mono, mod_rewrite, mod_php and mod_mysql

----------

## Zviratko

mod_jk2 here!!!

----------

## 80686

mod_speling - correct mistyped URLs and redirect to the correct one

mod_rewrite - I use it for searchengine-friendly URLs

----------

## GenKreton

mod_perl  :Smile: 

----------

## Redeeman

mod_python is nice, and mod_auth_mysql too i use both

----------

## lodder_

mod_mono mod_php mod_ssl thast about it for me

----------

## SnEptUne

 *skunk wrote:*   

> mod_php and mod_security here

 

Same here.  Except mod_ssl is also important for me.  So please include mod_ssl, mod_php, and mod_security.

----------

## rshadow

IMHO the best apache mods are mod_php and mod_log_sql

mod_log_sql simply rocks!

----------

## ai

mod_security is pretty important for me [;

----------

## evilben

mod_suexec! plus most of those already mentioned

----------

## Lo!Mm

Hello,

+ mod_php5  >>>> works excelent

+ mod_ssl >>>> works perfect, easy to configure

Regards, Lo!Mm[/list]

----------

## hirnstrudel.de

mod_fastcgi + php-cgi as a replacement for mod_php because,

- i have multible users and want to provide file uploads

- i want to use mpm-worker and mod_php is not threadsafe

- more perfomant than mod_suPHP

- seperate php.ini and php binary for each VHOST

----------

## giant

mod_php

mod_jk2

mod_security

mod_auth_mysql

those are a definite must  :Smile: 

----------

## cederberg

Noting that mod_jk2 is finally in the portage tree, it would be very nice to also have mod_jk. 

Seems mod_jk is still recommended stability-wise, even for Tomcat5...

----------

## mogz

mod_python

----------

## Lucho[FLCL]

mod_proxy   :Cool: 

----------

## John5788

mod_bandwidth

----------

## kandemir

My favorites are mod_php and mod_rewrite.

----------

## knopper

mod_php and mod_bandwidth

----------

## pmjdebruijn

mod_security and mod_dosevasive

Regards,

Pascal de Bruijn

----------

## trapni

Interestingly to read mod_jk/2 so often. And this, even where the developers seem to drop support for this officialy (mentioned some hours ago in IRC:#gentoo-apache that they'll do).

So we were nearly about to kick mod_jk's ass, however, we shall rethink about.

Finally, not *all* mod's you've listed are in, but most of them have been already converted to the new apache eclass and though, our new design we're about to follow.

We encourage everyone, who knows what he/she is doing, to test his/her favorite mod's by unmasking them (at least: including apache-2.0.52-r3/apr{,-util}-0.9.5) and give us some feedback, how they are for you.

Regards,

Christian Parpart.

----------

## southsider

What's all this eclass stuff about?

----------

## nocrom99

mod_perl

mod_php

mod_python

mod_auth_mysql

mod_dav

mod_fastcgi

mod_security

mod_watch

mod_dav_svn

Thanks!

----------

## alimutlu

mod_jk2

----------

## Rüpel

 *John5788 wrote:*   

> mod_bandwidth

 

i second that request. btw: that mod is called bw_mod for apache2 now. see here

----------

## ba

 *hirnstrudel.de wrote:*   

> mod_fastcgi + php-cgi as a replacement for mod_php

 

Is it working fine? I have tryed same setup but went back to suexec+php-cgi because sometimes(about one hit of 1000) php-cgi is dying without any reason :(

----------

## Sorcerer'sApprentice

mod_python

----------

## eniac

Many of you have mod_ssl as favorite module ...

So I wanted to look at it and play with it for a while ...

But it's not compiled with apache-2.0.52-r1 ?!

----------

## beu

eniac: mod_ssl built, but only if you have the 'ssl' USE flag enabled.

----------

## thoffmeyer

mod_php and mod_ssl!

----------

## dju`

mod_security, mod_proxy_html, mod_php, mod_python for me.

----------

## djs

How about those windows authentication modules, mod_ntlm and mod_spnego? i need one of those to set up a bulletin board that authenticates transparently off our corporate AD without prompting for passwords.

/djs

----------

## sidhighwind

mod_php, mod_rewrite, mod_perl are what i use the most.

----------

## traggart

it would be mod_snmp by now, but can't find how to compile it !!

do you have any idea!?

----------

## MrBlc

hmm.. 

i use mod_rewrite, mod_php, mod_ssl mod_dir mod_access mod_perl and mod_deflate

-MrBlc

----------

## zeek

mod_gzip (in Apache2 core as mod_deflate)

Not in portage but also very useful for serving static content:

mod_gunzip

----------

## Shadus

 *zeek wrote:*   

> mod_gzip (in Apache2 core as mod_deflate)
> 
> Not in portage but also very useful for serving static content:
> 
> mod_gunzip

 

i like fastcgi with php support so i can run suexec'd as the owner of the file... is there any better way to do that these days?

----------

## Tudor Popescu

Thank you kindly. This information is very useful for me. Great site! Thanks again!  :Smile: 

 

----------

## xces

 *Shadus wrote:*   

> i like fastcgi with php support so i can run suexec'd as the owner of the file... is there any better way to do that these days?

 

Better is relative, but you could use SuPHP.

BTW: My favorite Apache-Module-Of-The-Week (AMOTW) is mod_fcgid (not mod_fastcgi!  :Wink: ).

----------

## fury

I just started using mod_log_mysql (works similar to mod_log_sql).  It's awesome.  It's especially useful if you distribute your load amongst multiple apache servers and need to log centrally.  Now if only awstats could pull logs from the db.....

I have to say, mod_php has to be my favorite, though.

 *drtebi wrote:*   

> Most important for me:
> 
> mod_rewrite, mod_php
> 
> mod_php--I actually use version 5 now, it's great. It emerges fine on Gentoo as well.
> ...

 

----------

## SavageMindz

mod_ssl, mod_perl, mod_mp3, mod_rewrite, mod_auth_mysql, mod_php.... ohh and mod_auth_ldap

Think thats everything I have been using..  :Wink: 

----------

## resilence

mod_perl

mod_python

mod_cgi

mod_dav_svn

mod_authz_svn

mod_php

mod_rewrite

mod_userdir

mod_ssl

----------

## azuriel

mod_ssl

mod_rewrite

mod_php

mod_perl

mod_deflate

mod_bandwidth

mod_throttle

----------

## kEiNsTeiN

mod_suphp !

edit: did I mention that suphp rocks?

----------

## piavlo

mod_macro !!!!!!!

----------

## Rüpel

mod_limitipconn is very important for me or else leechers are eating my available bandwidth (=money)

----------

## thuza

I haven't yet seen  mod_auth_external  or  mod_bw  listed, so I will mention them now.

----------

## tornamodo

mod_musicindex is a funny thing

----------

## heartburn

mod_security 1.9 (final) was just released yesterday. Does anyone know when there might be an ebuild?

----------

## imrandesai

hmmmmmmmmm

----------

